# Eurotunnel/Tesco Clubcard/Fantastic!



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I read a posting last year about Tesco Clubcard points being valid for Eurotunnel discounts but rather ignored it as these offers so often end up being only a discount off the highest fare band etc etc and at that time we’d found the eurotunnel website had the best prices via an early booking offer if you booked around Christmas. Lately, I’ve noticed that Eurotunnel’s website has been redesigned, with much more transparent pricing: you can see at a glance when are the cheapest times to travel. As a result, I was curious to see whether the Clubcard deal was worth bothering with: I’d just booked in the usual manner for New Year, and was about to book for February, price £134 return. I held back and sent off my vouchers, FANTASTIC! It’s a cinch, and it works!! Here’s the deal:

Every £2.50 worth of Clubcard vouchers is exchangeable for £10 worth of Eurotunnel vouchers. Mine arrived back 72 hours after posting: So for £30 of vouchers I got £120 of travel tokens. You then phone Eurotunnel and book over the phone. I got the same price as on the website. You then post in your tokens with a cheque for any difference, or you can pay the difference by card over the phone. 

For anyone who prefers the tunnel and shops at Tesco this seems to me a genuinely good deal and saved me £90 for the price of a stamp and a phone call.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Remember this also works with P&O.

Ralph


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It has been mentioned before. For more information see here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9359.html&highlight=tesco+vouchers


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

Can you tell me where you wend the vouchers, is it tescos or Eurotunnel?

Also are the vouchers personalised or could i use me mum & dads vouchers to get the discount?

THnaks

Luigi


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

You need to request an order form from Clubcard then you send it with your vouchers to Tesco. You then recive back the tokens to use with eurotunnel.

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/index.htm


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

The clubcard vouchers are personalised, and cross refer to the relevant Clubcard account. Get you relatives, friends, neighbours enemies passers-by etc to apply to Tesco for the travel vouchers - then you send them off to P&O / Eurotunnel in your name.

8) 

a potential problem - P&O are subject to a take over bid which might adversley effect next years jaunts! I would have to be drugged to the proverbial eyeballs and beyoend to spend 1/2 hour in a tunnel. :|


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

I can confirm that using the tesco vouchers I had £ 80 worth I booked a return crossing at the same price as the internet so for £ 46 cash and vochers i got a ferry crossing.

How good is that!


----------

